# Rhapsody In Blue



## jrfromafar (Feb 3, 2014)

When I was this fella's age I was proud to play a less than tolerable "Camp Town Rangers"...


----------



## Rainee (Feb 3, 2014)

Thats beautiful Jrfromafar.. so you can play a harmonica? they are lovely instruments.. if played well  .. there was a fellow who was one of the best harmonica players at 91 here he is on youtube.. there is ever so many good players. like Larry Adler.. list goes on ..


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 3, 2014)

Holy smokes, that was outstanding to say the least. And Rhapsody in Blue is one of my favorite pieces of music, it almost brings tears to my eyes it is so damn beautiful.


----------



## Katybug (Feb 3, 2014)

Gives me goose bumps.  Excellent link and extremely talented young man.  Thx for sharing that.


----------

